# Newspaper feature - advice needed!



## Essey (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi everyone, I need your thoughts please...  I was an egg donor a few months ago and was approached my a national newspaper to do a feature on egg donation, which I did.  It came out last week and on the back of that, another bigger newspaper wants to pick up the story.  My immediate family have come to terms with the fact that I have donated eggs but my Mum is freaking about this second interview, in case my grandmother reads it.  I'm loathe to back out of the interview as I was only going to do another one to raise awareness about egg donation (I didn't get paid for the first interview and not getting paid for next one).  My grandmother lives in sheltered accom, so it's likely that one of her neighbours will see the article and point it out to my gran.  So, rather than back out of doing the interview, I'm trying to figure out the best way to tell my gran.
Has anyone had ANY experience of telling elderly relatives (who might be a bit shocked and upset about IVF issues in general) that they were donating eggs OR where using donated eggs?  I will listen to ANY advice as I really don't want to upset my family but I also think it's important to raise awareness and doing this interview will be a good opportunity to raise awareness and possibly encourage other donors.
Anyway, all comments are welcome,
thanks
Sarah
x


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear Essey,

Thank you so much for what you have done and continuing to help by being willing to be interviewed.

Unfortunately my grannies are no longer with me.  But I think if you approached the subject first off by speaking about being a volunteer and helping people with family matters.... well I think any person can understand that and be proud of you.  Not sure how much she would be up on modern technology... who knows?  These elderly folk often watch TV and read a lot...  Unfortunatley  the media has often promoted it negatively.  Tell her you want to give the right angle on it by realting your own experiences.

Let her know how much it has meant to you to do this.  You are right in telling her before she finds out in the papers.
Good luck and bless you.
b123


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi

Firstly thank you for donating, ladies like you help so many of us achieve our dreams.  Could the paper use your interview annonymously or change your name, obviously wouldn't work if they use a photo.
Hope you can find a way to tell her
Nats
x


----------



## Essey (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, I personally don't have an issue with them using my name, as I don't think I have anything to hide. They will want a photo, so really I must find a way to tell her. 
x


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

First of all, thank you so much for donating.  It really is the most valuable and charitable gift anyone can possibly make.  
I'm with b123 on this one, I think elderly people are often much broader minded and aware of what is going on in the modern world than we ever think.  After all they have had a lifetime of experience.  Tell her in a really positive way and I suspect she will be really proud of you.  Everyone who has ever used or needed a donor certainly is!
Best wishes
Olivia


----------

